# Fed up with Uber ratings and Riders



## lesnplans (May 14, 2015)

I don't drive often and have only had 25 fares. So, I can pretty much pinpoint who scored me low. One woman had an $81 fare during a surge. For the others, I have no idea why they rated me so low. This is crap. I think it may have to do with my car. It's a small Focus with no power windows or anything, just basic transportation. But I think one couple who chatted me up the entire ride seems to rated me a 4 as well. I don't get it. I may have to have my buddy take some dummy rides so I can get my ratings higher. The system blows and is so unfair to the drivers. I'm giving 1's to riders from now on.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

lesnplans said:


> I think it may have to do with my car. It's a small Focus with no power windows or anything, just basic transportation.


What is your rating? 
_Hate to say it....but in 2015, crank-up windows aren't considered 'basic transportation' anymore. Do you own a rotary dial phone by any chance?_


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

lesnplans said:


> I don't drive often and have only had 25 fares. So, I can pretty much pinpoint who scored me low. One woman had an $81 fare during a surge. .


I feel your pain
My ratings dipped but ive got them back up
and when they dipped, i was clueless as to why i was given low ratings since ive never had any major issues or problem with pax or the ride, but still got 3's and 1's here and there
I doubt it was your car, unless it wasnt clean
I have a brand new car with leather seats and power everything, and has more room than your car, still got hit from Uber with a message to bring up ratings or face deactivation



LEAFdriver said:


> What is your rating?
> _Hate to say it....but in 2015, crank-up windows aren't considered 'basic transportation' anymore. Do you own a rotary dial phone by any chance?_


hey hey now, eveybody cant Uber in a Buggati


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

The ratings system is absolute bullshit. Like, 100.00%, no-compromises, utter bullshit.

I have a 2013 Honda Accord Sport sedan, power everything, nice silver/gold color, black fabric interior. I have bottled water in the car, and cell phone chargers. I vacuum the car and wipe down the windows and door handles at the start of every "shift".

I accept almost every ping, unless they're 15+ minutes away AND in a bad area. I have NEVER cancelled on a trip after accepting it. I pay attention to the road, and got people to their destinations on time despite road issues on multiple occasions, because I saw that something was wrong up ahead, and made the decision to go around it. As in, I'm actually aware and alert, I'm not just blindly following GPS.

When they get in, I mention the water and the chargers to them, and ask if they'd like a particular radio station and climate control settings. If they want to chat, I chat. If they immediately look down on their phone, I leave them alone.

I don't drive like a jackass, I've never had an accident (even a minor one) in my ENTIRE LIFE. I'm always polite and friendly.

And yet:

First week - 5.0
Second week - 4.65
Third week - 4.79
Fourth week - 4.0

WHAT. THE. ****. IS. GOING. ON???

Oh, wait, Uber won't tell me what's going on. Are they rating me 1* out of spite? Is Uber's rating system broken again (like the Trip Summary has been FUBAR for the last 2 days)? Is Uber counting un-rated trips as 0's?

ZERO transparency, ZERO feedback, ZERO options to appeal or correct the ratings. It's Franz Kafka's "The Trial", adapted to ridesharing.

I'm sick of the uncertainty. I can't rely on this system to make side income, if there's a risk of being deactivated just because pax either don't know that 4* means you're fired, or are rating me 1* just as a joke.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> WHAT. THE. ****. IS. GOING. ON???


You are trying too hard.

My two uber cars get washed monthly, usually.
Interior is wiped with a damp rag, again monthly.
Thick rubber mats on floor get shaken out as needed (just don't look under them because I don't vacuum)
No radio playing, no water. Pax are welcome to use my charger.
One car is a 2006 and my XL is a 2007, about 130k miles on each.

I am choosy with pings I accept and cancel on occasion when I get an off vibe from the pax before pickup.
I drive fast (about 75+ on highway) and roll stop signs.
I talk to my passengers, especially the ones that try to hide out in their phones.

A few thousand rides and my rating is generally between 4.88 and 4.91.

Don't try so hard.

Also, be white and speak english as a first language if you can help it
:/

Good luck!


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm so white I glow in the dark, and although I have a slight accent, my English is perfect.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> The ratings system is absolute bullshit. Like, 100.00%, no-compromises, utter bullshit.
> 
> I have a 2013 Honda Accord Sport sedan, power everything, nice silver/gold color, black fabric interior. I have bottled water in the car, and cell phone chargers. I vacuum the car and wipe down the windows and door handles at the start of every "shift".
> 
> ...


I would rate you 5* !


----------



## dcstroll (May 16, 2015)

Especially during surges. I drove without a surge a few days ago and averaged 4.8, but today, I have a 2.5 average. Why? Everyone I pick up asks me why there is a surge as if it's my fault. And to add in ti that, at least half my pax today were drunk. only been ubering for a few weeks but the lack of actual consistency on uber part is making me want to drop it


----------



## DeeUber (May 16, 2015)

Yesterday was my first night on Uber, I only picked up two people and ended up with a 3.5. I think it was the last person though. There was a white party on Spring St. In Midtown and traffic was crazy. The person who paid for her uber put in a destination that wasn't where she was going, again, not my fault. *sigh*


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> The ratings system is absolute bullshit. Like, 100.00%, no-compromises, utter bullshit.
> 
> I have a 2013 Honda Accord Sport sedan, power everything, nice silver/gold color, black fabric interior. I have bottled water in the car, and cell phone chargers. I vacuum the car and wipe down the windows and door handles at the start of every "shift".
> 
> ...


Don't accept clients rated under 4.5.


----------



## 617Pete (May 16, 2015)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> The ratings system is absolute bullshit. Like, 100.00%, no-compromises, utter bullshit.
> 
> I have a 2013 Honda Accord Sport sedan, power everything, nice silver/gold color, black fabric interior. I have bottled water in the car, and cell phone chargers. I vacuum the car and wipe down the windows and door handles at the start of every "shift".
> 
> ...


You said everything I'm going through spot on! It's ridiculous and not encouraging. Makes you think of every person that got in the car. Not something to lose sleep on but pisses me off. I have a meticulous car with plenty of space and storage. No clutter and I follow the maps. I think they can be harsh at times and don't take the most direct route. I think the little teeny boppers may have screwed my ratings or possibly the drunk sloppy chick gobbling up her food as I drive her home 5 mins away like she couldn't wait. It's bs. Had to join this forums today just to find you guys who are going through the same crap. I won't be doing late nights anymore w these drunks that's for sure.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah... Ratings. I started the day at 5 stars. I haven't done many rides today. Clean car, cool and comfortable. Easy smooth driver. Music softly in the background. So they can talk amongst themselves. I say welcome, hop in, and when they leave I say have a good day! I've seen my rating go from 5 to 4.86 to now at 4.63. Eh whatever.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

dmiller227 said:


> Yeah... Ratings. I started the day at 5 stars. I haven't done many rides today. Clean car, cool and comfortable. Easy smooth driver. Music softly in the background. So they can talk amongst themselves. I say welcome, hop in, and when they leave I say have a good day! I've seen my rating go from 5 to 4.86 to now at 4.63. Eh whatever.


Some people don't realize that rating 4 is bad. We have to think on how to educate clients.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> The ratings system is absolute bullshit. Like, 100.00%, no-compromises, utter bullshit.
> 
> I have a 2013 Honda Accord Sport sedan, power everything, nice silver/gold color, black fabric interior. I have bottled water in the car, and cell phone chargers. I vacuum the car and wipe down the windows and door handles at the start of every "shift".
> 
> ...


You can't be serious, do you also give out BJ's, what is wrong with you people, you are a Taxi service but cheaper, I don't see Taxi drivers turning into 7/11's, the pax don't care about your candy or water, they want the cheapest fare possible and to get to their destination on time and in a safe manner, over 4,000 trips here with 4.8 rating and I never hand out candy or water "the only beverage in my car is the one in my cup holder",and my pax don't ask for it. If your want water and candy, order a real limo service where you actually pay "it's in the price of the fare" for those amenities.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

dmiller227 said:


> Yeah... Ratings. I started the day at 5 stars. I haven't done many rides today. Clean car, cool and comfortable. Easy smooth driver. Music softly in the background. So they can talk amongst themselves. I say welcome, hop in, and when they leave I say have a good day! I've seen my rating go from 5 to 4.86 to now at 4.63. Eh whatever.


 same yesterday , i was having a great 2 weeks too rating wise. their are too many dbags in the world to trust them to rate drivers. also giving 1 pax the power to fail you for the week is crazy imo.


----------



## sdot31 (May 20, 2015)

So I just finished my first day of driving for Uberx. I took 5 fares, unfortunately all were surge fares. I noticed my rating dropped to 3.6.. wtf?

Tried my best to judge pax, didn't talk much except with first pax. Used my 2013 7 Series BMW, car is practically new. I will not offer candies and soda in this car. Can't understand why the rating was so low. Should I be concerned at this point?

Not white but my English is spot on.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

sdot31 said:


> So I just finished my first day of driving for Uberx. I took 5 fares, unfortunately all were surge fares. I noticed my rating dropped to 3.6.. wtf?
> 
> Tried my best to judge pax, didn't talk much except with first pax. Used my 2013 7 Series BMW, car is practically new. I will not offer candies and soda in this car. Can't understand why the rating was so low. Should I be concerned at this point?
> 
> Not white but my English is spot on.


Pax want to be entertained. you have to be more personable doing uber. smply getting them around safely in a really nice car isnt good enough i guess.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

sdot31 said:


> So I just finished my first day of driving for Uberx. I took 5 fares, unfortunately all were surge fares. I noticed my rating dropped to 3.6.. wtf?
> 
> Tried my best to judge pax, didn't talk much except with first pax. Used my 2013 7 Series BMW, car is practically new. I will not offer candies and soda in this car. Can't understand why the rating was so low. Should I be concerned at this point?
> 
> Not white but my English is spot on.


You use a 2013 7 series for Uberx, seriously.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> I accept almost every ping, unless they're 15+ minutes away AND in a bad area. I have NEVER cancelled on a trip after accepting it.


Stop accepting pings that far away. Pax will rate you low if it takes a long time even if they see the ETA. And if the ETA ends up longer they will blame you not Uber.

If you get bad vibes when you call them for any reason cancel. They can't rate you then. Cancel if you have arrived and waited 5 minutes. Pax who treat you badly by making you wait are assholes. Assholes rate badly.

Accepting everything and not cancelling assholes is IMO probably what's hurting you.

Also stop with the "I have water, chargers" etc. Water doesn't help and if they want a charger they'll ask. You're probably just babbling on as far as they're concerned.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> Pax want to be entertained. you have to be more personable doing uber. smply getting them around safely in a really nice car isnt good enough i guess.


Talk to pax.
Greet them sincerely.
I mean, mean it!
Especially if it is 1 person, Offer them front seat if they prefer. Many pax think if they sit in front seat we the drivers will not like it. I am just the opposite.

Ask how is their day, if they have any big plans for the rest of the day etc... If there is an event and you are taking them there or picking them up from there, learn some things about the event. When a conversation opens, have a few things to say, but don't lecture or preach. Pax like to see we are not a dumb ass just driving around for these low rates.

If they are trying to speak to somebody, that somebody is you, show some empathy, ask little non-intrusive probing questions. Keep it friendly but show empathy when they talk about something bad that happened to them.

If you don't talk, you will get bad points. If you talk when they sit back and all they want is play with their cell phones, you will get bad points.

Most importantly, for visitors of your city, ask for their plans and what they plan to do etc... Offer them some information about places of interest they might like to visit.

For first time riders, teach them how to make referrals and make money doing it! People like advise that will help them make money. Teach them how to input address correctly, Also to text or call driver to confirm pickup location, to make sure that they are ready to go when their driver arrives etc...

I think you can improve your ratings dramatically... My rating is not stellar but swings between 4.87 and 4.91. Each week I serve past midnight crowd, it drops by 0.01. I stop working that shift until it improves again. And the cycle continues.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Talk to pax.
> Greet them sincerely.
> I mean, mean it!
> Especially if it is 1 person, Offer them front seat if they prefer. Many pax think if they sit in front seat we the drivers will not like it. I am just the opposite.
> ...


Pax should not sit in the front seat unless the back seats are filled.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> You can't be serious, do you also give out BJ's, what is wrong with you people, you are a Taxi service but cheaper.


The chargers were a *1-time cost* of around $ 15 (off the Geek app, "cheap shit from China"). The power inverter I needed anyway, to run my laptop in the car, so that's another $ 40, *again, 1-time cost*. Water I get from Costco for $ 5.99 / 36-pack = *17 cents a bottle*.

So, for a small initial investment (inverter + cables), and a relatively small ongoing cost, I think it does affect ratings, since I've had many unprompted compliments and thanks. IDK, seems worth it for me. I'm not going above that though, not doing "gift bags" with candy & mints & such, like I know some people do.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

sdot31 said:


> o I just finished my first day of driving for Uberx. I took 5 fares, unfortunately all were surge fares. I noticed my rating dropped to 3.6.. wtf?
> 
> Tried my best to judge pax, didn't talk much except with first pax. Used my 2013 7 Series BMW, car is practically new. I will not offer candies and soda in this car. Can't understand why the rating was so low. Should I be concerned at this point?
> 
> Not white but my English is spot on.


In SF I have found the single most important thing for ratings is knowing your way around.

Your car shouldn't be an issue unless it is dirty/cluttered.

Pax gets in. Say "Hi" and figure out the destination then ask how there day is going. Easy way to start a conversation and get a feel if they want to chat or just ride.

Also, if at all possible, don't use that car for uberx. Any money you make will be an illusion once you factor in depreciation. 
Get a cheaper car to uber in (I also use a bmw, but an 06 325i) or find another way to make money...

Good luck!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

sdot31 said:


> So I just finished my first day of driving for Uberx. I took 5 fares, unfortunately all were surge fares. I noticed my rating dropped to 3.6.. wtf?
> 
> Tried my best to judge pax, didn't talk much except with first pax. Used my 2013 7 Series BMW, car is practically new. I will not offer candies and soda in this car. Can't understand why the rating was so low. Should I be concerned at this point?
> 
> Not white but my English is spot on.


You have a 7 Series Beemer and doing UberX? That is just WRONG on every level.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Pax should not sit in the front seat unless the back seats are filled.


Is that a law? I thought that was one of the things that makes the service better than taxis. I try to always invite my clients to set in the front. It is also good, if you pick-up in towns/airports that are cracking down on our service.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

CowboyMC said:


> Is that a law? I thought that was one of the things that makes the service better than taxis. I try to always invite my clients to set in the front. It is also good, if you pick-up in towns/airports that are cracking down on our service.


I made it a law. The Jeecheroo law!!!


----------



## Enoch Shadkam (Jul 16, 2014)

sdot31 said:


> So I just finished my first day of driving for Uberx. I took 5 fares, unfortunately all were surge fares. I noticed my rating dropped to 3.6.. wtf?
> 
> Tried my best to judge pax, didn't talk much except with first pax. Used my 2013 7 Series BMW, car is practically new. I will not offer candies and soda in this car. Can't understand why the rating was so low. Should I be concerned at this point?
> 
> Not white but my English is spot on.


I think this thread is about Uberx not uber lux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sdot31 (May 20, 2015)

So second day went much better! Up to a 4.2 will all 5 starts last night.

Uber Black is currently on waitlist. Using my 7 is about the same if i drove an accord, its a car these things tank in value. If it has wheels I usually drive it till they fall off and sell when the time is right. This is a great proving ground before I start Black. 

Thanks for all the helpful tips! 

Shawn.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

sdot31 said:


> So second day went much better! Up to a 4.2 will all 5 starts last night.
> 
> Uber Black is currently on waitlist. Using my 7 is about the same if i drove an accord, its a car these things tank in value. If it has wheels I usually drive it till they fall off and sell when the time is right. This is a great proving ground before I start Black.
> 
> ...


All cars lose value, but driving Uberx, with the miles put on the car, excessive miles is the biggest culprit in lose of value in a car, and no it's not the same as driving an Accord vs. driving a 7 series BMW doing Uberx, you must be the only one in the country doing uberx with a 7 series BMW, it means you could not afford this type of car in the first place, and realized later that it was a bad mistake and now having to drive Taxi at ********* rates using this type of car. I am sure even pax probably have that "is this guy ******ed" look on their face when you go pick them up.


----------



## sdot31 (May 20, 2015)

Aw buddy. That's not nice. I've haven't financed a car in close to 20 years. All my CARS have been paid in cash. So there goes that. I won't use this platform to discuss my choices. I'm seriously considering a fleet type program with a few cars that I OWN

Good luck to you.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

So you have a FLEET of cars and looking to do a fleet type program, really, and you choose to use a 7 series BMW to do uberx. If you have that type of cash the smart thing to do is go buy a cheap car and do uberx, to each his own. But we all know the truth, it's all good, andby the way, don't wish me luck, you are the one that needs it, BMW 7 series for uberx, LOL.


----------



## sdot31 (May 20, 2015)

Pumpkin, 

I'll leave you with this: What one man eats should not make you shit. 

I do wish you well bud. Cause if you think a 7 series is that special doing uberX, then you need help. Period. It's a car, I have a 1993 Acura that I value more that I would never use. 

I have 2 cars that would qualify as what Uber considers black. I have 2 other cars that would be considered plus. Of the current cars registered with Uber I drive the 7. Simply choice. Once you "uber on"and get a few other cars under your belt , you'll understand. But don't badmouth someone (over the net of all places) cause its something you can't Understand. 

I'm actually disappointed, most folks have been helpful. Guess it's always one. Thanks for being that guy. Unfortunately bud, I've given your ass far too much time. Take this as a lesson: worry about yo shit and step ya game up. 

Remember kid, it's all relative. Stay in your lane.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

sdot31 said:


> Pumpkin,
> 
> I'll leave you with this: What one man eats should not make you shit.
> 
> ...


Sorry but I am not the only one in here thinking it is asinine driving a 7 series BMW to do uberx, how come you don't join a black car base, FLEET man, LOL.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

I have given about 50 rides in Nashville. I currently have a 4.97. I like others bought a case of water and micro USB and iPhone 5 chargers. Greet the passenger(s), offer them a charge/water/etc. I also keep a 50-pack of eclipse gum. Almost everyone takes a piece and immediately they are happy. Seriously, I'd say gum is a big winner. Just be conversational. If they say something or talk about a place they have been/going to, chime in. (especially if they are from out of town.) They know you can hear them, so its not like its eavesdropping. Your rating is your last 100 rides, so just keep going and you will be fine.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

We'll be back after these messages.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have a 4.8 rating here in NYC, one of the toughest if not the toughest market for FHV/Taxi drivers, with over 3,000 trips under my belt, I can tell you one thing, pax don't care about your gum or water "I don't do the 7/11 routine, I am not a 7/11" I am a transportation service, my pax are always happy because I get them to their destination safely and on time, that's what your pax cares about.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

I grew up in Queens and then lived in Boston for the last 8 years. Moved to Nashville a year ago. NYC is going to be very different from many of the other cities people are driving in. No doubt that getting your passengers to their destination safely and on time is number one reason for good ratings. I figured that goes without saying. Just so far in my experience, the little things that only cost me a few bucks have really helped. Most people who have gotten in are surprised and thrilled to have a charger, gum or water.

Cater to your city... NYC, Boston, CD, Philly, LA, etc... are going to be different than Nashville, Cincinnati, Omaha & Minneapolis.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Kingo9 said:


> I grew up in Queens and then lived in Boston for the last 8 years. Moved to Nashville a year ago. NYC is going to be very different from many of the other cities people are driving in. No doubt that getting your passengers to their destination safely and on time is number one reason for good ratings. I figured that goes without saying. Just so far in my experience, the little things that only cost me a few bucks have really helped. Most people who have gotten in are surprised and thrilled to have a charger, gum or water.
> 
> Cater to your city... NYC, Boston, CD, Philly, LA, etc... are going to be different than Nashville, Cincinnati, Omaha & Minneapolis.


I have a phone charger for every type of phone, but that's it, and only hand it over when asked by pax, I also did the water thing the first month, stopped it dead cold after that, no need for it, these people don't give a rats ass about you or your car "your ratings have no bearing on it", and with these dirt cheap rates the pax should be feeding me grapes from the back and giving me neck massages. Also watch your phone chargers, I had these two broads steal one of mine. I had pax this one time and they asked me if people ask for water, I told them that with these rates they should be buying me some, because many times I have no time to stop at the convenience store, they totally agreed and we had a laugh, 5 stars baby. Now when you order a black car "not Uber" or limo service, then yes there should be water in the car for the pax, it's already included in the fare price.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

For the drivers that like to cater to their pax, lol. Why just feed them candy and water, why stop there, just go all out for those wonderful pax and that 5 star rating, lube not included. Here you go.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't give water. 

I do carry an Iphone and Android charger, but only one person has used it. 

Greet the passengers. 
If the area permits it, open the door. It can help your ratings and it gives you a chance to stretch. 
Clean Car
Visible GPS with car mounted phone (not gonna lie, my ratings went up when I bought a proper car mount) 
Be seen giving passengers 5s. Now, I'm saying give everyone a 5, but if they deserve a 5, let them see you give it.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

What is it with you new guys and the ratings, Uber really has you brain ****ed. 
Just do a good job and your ratings will be just fine, you are a Taxi, pick up pax, know where you are going, don't drive like a bafoon and drop off pax safely and in a good time=happy pax, if a pax wants some small talk, then oblige "but keep it real", most pax don't care for it "small talk ", at the end of the day know your job, no candy or water needed. 
I never feed my pax, 3,000 plus trips and 4.8 rating, most weeks at 5 stars.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Another past midnight shi(f)t and another 1 star! I had 2 surges and all fares were single digit or low double digit with lots of min fare rides! Still somebody was not happy and one starred me.
My dashboard says 4.86 but it has been going down steadily since I started working the past midnight hours.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I have a phone charger for every type of phone, but that's it, and only hand it over when asked by pax, I also did the water thing the first month, stopped it dead cold after that, no need for it, these people don't give a rats ass about you or your car "your ratings have no bearing on it", and with these dirt cheap rates the pax should be feeding me grapes from the back and giving me neck massages. Also watch your phone chargers, I had these two broads steal one of mine. I had pax this one time and they asked me if people ask for water, I told them that with these rates they should be buying me some, because many times I have no time to stop at the convenience store, they totally agreed and we had a laugh, 5 stars baby. Now when you order a black car "not Uber" or limo service, then yes there should be water in the car for the pax, it's already included in the fare price.


PEELED grapes!


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

I use the CD player mount from mountek. The passenger can see the route. I think you are right gprimr1.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I use an external GPS (Garmin Satellite Nav 3597) and tell pax that following Uber nav is like asking the IRS to manage your bank account ... we all laugh. I alway enter the pax destination in the Garmin Sat Nav and tell them that the Garmin reroutes based on real-time traffic flow and that we can use that route, the Uber route or they can be a back seat navigator ... their choice ... most opt for the Garmin route as it will get them their faster.

I have water & mints in the car (mainly for me) ... but if the pax is heading to the airport or I've picked them up from a nice neighborhood or good hotel AND it's a long trip; then I gladly offer them ice cold water (stored in the Yeti in the trunk). Since I pay less the 25¢ per water and ice will last 2+ days in the Yeti, it's not a big deal ... especially if I'm about to make $60+ on the trip. I offer mints if I'm about to open one, otherwise I don't unless they have bad breath (don't want them stinking up my *Select*).

Since I drive *Select* I open doors for 90% of all pax, unless I'm pulling into the W or Four Seasons ... cause I know most their doormen socially and some of them get cranky when they get stiffed on a $2-5 tip because I opened the doors instead of them. *Reason I open the doors (1) it's safer, I'm going to take better care of my car doors than the pax will; (2) it's more professional, *Select* (we don't have *Black*) pax expect that level of service (most of my pax would use UberBlack if we had Black) ... and when I use Black Car Service in other cities, I expect someone to open the door for me *though I won't rate someone low if they didn't open the door

Typically, the only times I have gotten bad ratings is when (1) I pick up someone downtown after 10pm and before 5am (and it's obvious that they've been drinking) ... so I now cancel these trips before they start; (2) pax come to the car with open beer or booze ... sorry, no open alcohol in my car ever AND now I cancel all these trips as soon as I see that they are walking out with a beer (unless I am picking them up in an exclusive neighborhood, because I've found that the only low ratings I've gotten for asking people to "dump the drink" has come from college kids or people downtown); (3) surge ... though I advise the pax before we start the trip that Uber has raised the fare for this trip and if I could I'd prefer to drive them for the non-surge fare (but I can't since Uber sets the fare and the "greedy" Uber bastards are trying to extract more money out of them) and it sometimes results in a less than 5* rating because people are pissed about the high fare ... we laugh and pax generally tell me that they'll give me 5* despite Uber's unfair pricing scheme (4) bad address ... pax (or Uber) gives bad pickup address or the stupid "drive to pin" .... though I always send a text to confirm address ... but now if it is "drive to pin" I now cancel the trip unless it's in an exclusive neighborhood (5) people order Select instead of X ... if the neighborhood or person seems "out of their element" I confirm that they wanted a Select car and this isn't the "cheaper than cab" Uber option ... in the past month, I've been rated 1 two times when people received a Select when they thought they had ordered X ... the pax looked totally out of place for the Select, but I didn't question them and one actually called my Uber number later that day asking why the fare was so high (my spidey sense told me to cancel the trip, but I picked him up any way ... and got both an attitude and 1* because he ordered the wrong car) moron (both me for not canceling and him for being a moron).

Should be 2 options in the Rider app: (1) rate Uber (price, app, etc); and (2) rate Drive (cleanliness, car, route, etc) ... I try not to sweat the topsy turvy ratings ... but I'm running out of room in my head to mentally track all the morons and addresses I won't pickup any more.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Where the keys at? Not the car keys, I meant the kilos.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Interesting I had a pax today going to airport back to CA. He takes uber all the time there, and though he usually gives 5 stars, he wasn't aware that even a 4 could mean failure. That shows you that some pax are still left out in the cold about the flawed ratings system.


----------



## lesnplans (May 14, 2015)

So, I started with the water and candy. I also covered my backseat with a blanket that makes it look nicer. Yeah, it's stupid but my rating went up immediately. My next 15 rides were straight 5's. I've have 3 people take the water and about the same sample the candy. Just making the effort is enough. I end up eating all the candy myself so I have no problem having it to offer.

Had one d.b. pax give me a 4 the other day. He was a 20 something heading downtown to a bar near the stadium to watch the baseball game. I could tell he was an ass the second I met him. Near the end of the ride I got in the wrong lane (the intersections can be confusing downtown especially with construction). But I caught it and was able to get right back on track and didn't lose a second of travel time. I guess that was enough to drop me to a 4. 

Every pax is getting a 1 from now on. As if any of it matters anyway. Uber wont ever drop a rider and they can just make a new account if Uber ever did drop them. The whole system is a joke.

I had one rider the other day that wasn't at the address she used as her pick up. I called her and she DIDN'T KNOW WHERE SHE WAS! She didn't know her street and I guess was too lazy to step outside to figure it out. 

I had another rider that simply SMELLED bad.

And here I am worrying about getting a good rating from THESE people???


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

lesnplans said:


> So, I started with the water and candy. I also covered my backseat with a blanket that makes it look nicer. Yeah, it's stupid but my rating went up immediately. My next 15 rides were straight 5's. I've have 3 people take the water and about the same sample the candy. Just making the effort is enough. I end up eating all the candy myself so I have no problem having it to offer.
> 
> Had one d.b. pax give me a 4 the other day. He was a 20 something heading downtown to a bar near the stadium to watch the baseball game. I could tell he was an ass the second I met him. Near the end of the ride I got in the wrong lane (the intersections can be confusing downtown especially with construction). But I caught it and was able to get right back on track and didn't lose a second of travel time. I guess that was enough to drop me to a 4.
> 
> ...


Uh... the pax with a wrong address and the smelly one should definitely get a low rating. And the asshole pax you knew from the beginning. What rating were you handing them anyways?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Has anyone ever fed their pax planters peanuts?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

sdot31 said:


> So I just finished my first day of driving for Uberx. I took 5 fares, unfortunately all were surge fares. I noticed my rating dropped to 3.6.. wtf?
> 
> Tried my best to judge pax, didn't talk much except with first pax. Used my 2013 7 Series BMW, car is practically new. I will not offer candies and soda in this car. Can't understand why the rating was so low. Should I be concerned at this point?
> 
> Not white but my English is spot on.


Don't worry - they are just jealous- it will get better with time.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> PEELED grapes!


The best one yet!!!!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Has anyone ever fed their pax planters peanuts?


No, planters peanuts wouldn't work, go with blue diamond. Works every time!


----------



## Emerson1002 (May 5, 2015)

Bottomline the rating system is not efficient to gauge a drivers performance it just create stress on the drivers part definitely it lacks accuracy and why do you need to rate riders they are the reason for our business if a rider is really a bad egg we could always make a complaint in an standardized form and vice versa with a bad egg driver in my opinion we dont need this rating system a simple question,survey, optional comment at the end of each ride will be better


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

sdot31 said:


> Pumpkin,
> 
> I'll leave you with this: What one man eats should not make you shit.
> 
> ...


You sound like a smart guy who has a few assets to protect. Make sure you are properly insured.

I don't think UberX is a good fit for your vehicles,and it's certainly not going to generate much revenue or profit. You should try to network with a few other UberBlack/Livery drivers to see how to maximize your profits if you want to be in the "driving people around for money" business. :


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

Don't worry about your ratting, If you drive drunks your ratting will drop, if you drive surges, your ratting will drop! just dive the best you can and be as respectfull as you can, and after hundreds of trips the ratting will settle down and it will take a lot to move it either way! Im around 400 trips and hover at 4.79 and 4.80 never more never less!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> _Do you own a rotary dial phone by any chance?_


I own a rotary dial telephone. It is a candlestick type with the mouthpiece at the end. You pick up the earpiece and put it next to your ear, you grab the candlestick and hold the mouthpiece close.

I _hate _push button telephones. Sadly, I must keep one of those at home for "opprima numero dos por espanol". GF does not like my candlestick telephone, either.

.......and gentlemen, lay off the guy with his BMW. Let me set the record straight while trying to avoid insulting the gentleman. Suffice it to say that I would not own a BMW. Still, it _ain't_ my tookas sitting in that seat for four, five, eight, ten, twelve or however many hours that he drives. He has to drive that which he feels best meets his needs. If that is a 700 Series BMW, so be it. Some of you are happy with Toyota Camry or Prius. I would not have one, but that is me. You _gotta'_ drive it, not I. I like my Fusion, so I will drive it. It is the best thing out here for my needs.


----------



## thopper (May 29, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> Pax want to be entertained. you have to be more personable doing uber. smply getting them around safely in a really nice car isnt good enough i guess.





dmiller227 said:


> Yeah... Ratings. I started the day at 5 stars. I haven't done many rides today. Clean car, cool and comfortable. Easy smooth driver. Music softly in the background. So they can talk amongst themselves. I say welcome, hop in, and when they leave I say have a good day! I've seen my rating go from 5 to 4.86 to now at 4.63. Eh whatever.


I have been a partner/driver for almost a year now and would like to share my thoughts in regards to ratings between partners and riders. Not totally a big fan and as such is a crap; riders are giving us a low stars despite a good service was provided so we should do the same because of the fact that should our rating fell below 4.6 then Uber will send an advisory to that particular driver to improve good service otherwise drivers account will be deactivated. And if so, that driver if wishes to continue on driving will pay a hefty amount of $ (150?) to undergo schooling from Uber. In line with this, how about riders having 4.6 and below? Are these riders refrained from utilizing Uber going forward? Had a rider picked-up from SFO not too long ago having only 3* so my answer is NO because it's riders are Uber's bread and butter who doesn't care but being only strict/demanding with its partners...UNFAIR!!!
Please take a photo of your riders profile if and only if they have a 4.6 rating or below to counter or sue Uber should they ever deactivated your account.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Another past midnight shi(f)t and another 1 star! I had 2 surges and all fares were single digit or low double digit with lots of min fare rides! Still somebody was not happy and one starred me.
> My dashboard says 4.86 but it has been going down steadily since I started working the past midnight hours.


i noticed it only takes a few 4 stars to knock you down to failing because many dont rate at all. so if 4 people rate and 2 gave you 5 and 2 gave you a 4, this would be failing. not always is it 1 1 star.


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

CowboyMC said:


> Some people don't realize that rating 4 is bad. We have to think on how to educate clients.


After asking g each pax if they are new to Uber, I ask if they know their rating. They usually do not. I mention that I can show it to them if they are interested. This allows me to tell them that the rating system is not like a hotel or restaurant, where 4 is great. I inform them that with Uber a 4 will get a single mother of 3 whose sole income is her Uber business, gets her "fired". If you arrive alive... give your driver a 5! Then seriously tell them that unless there is a serious issue with the driver, give them 5. 4.91


----------

